# Sticky  The Limited Editions Club



## nox

I think it could be interesting to launch a TAG Heuer Limited Editions Club.

I'd like to start with a Grand Carrera RS150 limited to 150 pieces.

























Looking forward to see other TAG Heuer Limited watches.


----------



## Mspeedster

Nice idea starting a Limited Editions Club. I'll join in.

 Monaco Gulf LE CAW2113 with a limited edition strap from the Monaco 40th anniversary straps collection

















:-d Monaco Vintage Grey LE CAW211B


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Wow... let me show my collection enjoy... not pictured (limited run Monaco 24 PVD and Carrera Day-Date Titanium; not pictured because they're not individually numbered...)


----------



## sunspot2013

CB, don't forget to put up your LE Heuer stopwatch.


----------



## sunspot2013

Great idea! Here are my contributions:


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

LE of 1000 pieces


----------



## drunken monkey

I spy some Silverstones.
Always been interested in these but they left the stores before I could get a good look at one.


----------



## nox

My others.


----------



## PJS

Nice idea, I will play too :-d

Only have 2 TAG Heuer limited editions at present with another on the way to celebrate someones 80th (wish I could share pics of it too) ;-)

Cheers
PJS


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

sunspot2013 said:


> CB, don't forget to put up your LE Heuer stopwatch.


Lol... you're right I forgot...


----------



## Luminous1

Wow, some amazing collections here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## calibre 11

Great thread guys- lovely watches.

David


----------



## nox

drunken monkey said:


> I spy some Silverstones.
> Always been interested in these but they left the stores before I could get a good look at one.


There still are a few Silverstones available. I just have seen one in Zurich.


----------



## CSC

UK Limited Edition of 300.
Looking to buy the 80th birthday Jack Heuer Carrera Calibre 17 when available to add to the collection.








[/URL][/IMG]

Unable to add pictures from either laptop or Photobucket, I'll try again later.


----------



## PJS

CSC said:


> UK ltd edition of 350.
> Looking to buy 80th birthday Jack Heuer when available to add to collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Unable to add pictures from either laptop or PBucket, I'll try again later.


Added image for you CSC.

Nice to see a fellow Scot !
Cheers
PJS


----------



## CSC

Many thanks PJS.
Nice to see i'm not the only Scot on the forum.


----------



## ramzchillin

My first Tag Limited Edition. Heuer 300 SLR










May I know how much does the RS150 costs? Great collections!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I always like this picture especially of the signature of Jack on it... hehe... On enough of the secrets we know Jack's turning 80 hehe...



PJS said:


> Nice idea, I will play too :-d
> 
> Only have 2 TAG Heuer limited editions at present with another on the way to celebrate someones 80th (wish I could share pics of it too) ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> PJS


----------



## Dave Hamilton

My Cayman edition along with a couple other of my Tag Heuer watches.


----------



## clover4studio




----------



## tag2012

Picture of my 300 SLR.


----------



## Byron2701




----------



## watchvette

LE Formula 1 Kimi R Racing! Limited to 10k (alot) but still limited!


----------



## Marc B

Just posted this in another thread, but it suits here too. My limited edition McLaren Kirium. The band is one of it's most striking features.


----------



## clover4studio

The wife with my Jack Heuer 80th Birthday Carrera


----------



## thu062012

Hi

You can find this info by using search box in the top of website with some keywords related before posting questions.
If you want to get more materials that related to this topic, you can visit:Best Buy interview questions

Best regards.


----------



## BMWRINO

Here's my new Carrera Jack Heuer 80th Birthday Limited Edition CV2119.FC6310 added to the LE thread.


----------



## wahasa

I'll play with my CS2111


----------



## blacktele

My 1st edition 'DiCapri-racer' on it's freshly attached blue rubber strap!
My first tag and still my favourite.


----------



## johnnyuk

Hi all, does this count?


----------



## BMWRINO

johnnyuk said:


> Hi all, does this count?
> 
> View attachment 913822
> View attachment 913824


nice piece, congrats! I enjoyed reading the Calibre11.com article on this LE


----------



## listerboy

Hi new to all this!!! i have a tag f1 v12, the watch given out with the mclaren road car!!! does that count


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

listerboy said:


> Hi new to all this!!! i have a tag f1 v12, the watch given out with the mclaren road car!!! does that count


Only if you have the car!


----------



## orroroo

First of my Limited Editions, More to come, hopefully.:-d
:-d


----------



## enricodepaoli

Monaco 1st re-issue from 1998. One of the 5000 made  I love its clean look and faithful plexiglass.


----------



## Chrissej

Arrived yesterday, will make nice company to my Calibre 36


----------



## enricodepaoli

this looks quite special ! Which limited edition is this black Grand Carrera with blue accents ?


----------



## Chrissej

enricodepaoli said:


> this looks quite special ! Which limited edition is this black Grand Carrera with blue accents ?


Called UK limited edt RS150. There is one in orange also I think.

Me personally realy like this colorcombo


----------



## enricodepaoli

thanks for the info, Chrissej. Nice indeed.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

That blue on black is HOT!


----------



## nox

In my opinion it is one of the most beautiful TAG Heuer watches out there ...

@enrico: It is the RS150, a limited edition of 150 watches for Europe.The blue one has been released on the UK market. There was a second one with yellow accents. This one was released in France, Germany and a few other countries.The orange model is not a limited edition of the same run. It is a not numbered special edition - but with also limited watches produced.


----------



## kenyakirk

Hi All,

Recently joined the website and thought I'd post here.

See photos below of my two Limited Edition Tag Carreras.

Abu Dhabi Grand Prix 2010 Limited Edition, one of 200 made.









New Monaco Grand Prix Limited Edition, one of 3,000 made.









I fear this may be the start of an 'F1 Limited Editions' collection.

However here is something you all may be able to help me with. I now have Abu Dhabi and Monaco but when I search the Internet I can't seem to find anything about Limited Editions from other F1 races. Does anyone know if others exist and if so has anyone seen any for sale?

Cheers


----------



## nox

There are several special editions from Singapore GP and India GP.


----------



## Lemper

kenyakirk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently joined the website and thought I'd post here.
> 
> See photos below of my two Limited Edition Tag Carreras.
> 
> Abu Dhabi Grand Prix 2010 Limited Edition, one of 200 made.
> 
> View attachment 961618
> 
> 
> New Monaco Grand Prix Limited Edition, one of 3,000 made.
> 
> View attachment 961619
> 
> 
> I fear this may be the start of an 'F1 Limited Editions' collection.
> 
> However here is something you all may be able to help me with. I now have Abu Dhabi and Monaco but when I search the Internet I can't seem to find anything about Limited Editions from other F1 races. Does anyone know if others exist and if so has anyone seen any for sale?
> 
> Cheers


This one is really nice. Love it!


----------



## nles

I just tried the SpaceX and the Jack Heuer at Jakarta, Indonesia AD. It's just love at first sight once I put on the JH80th. Don't think is good price at Indonesia, gonna check when I go back to Malaysia.

Indonesia is priced at IDR55,000,000.00 which is around USD$5700.

*Just check malaysia price is at RM16,700.00 around USD$5400.

Should I purchase online? How bout the warranty.


----------



## nles

This thread so cold, no one reply me....

Anyway already got this, 1983/3000 my birth year is 1983, how could I resist. Now asking the shop to get the bracelet for me.

View attachment 1006527


----------



## enricodepaoli

Which one did you get ? More pics !

Nice touch the serial birthdate number


----------



## Ryan T.

enricodepaoli said:


> Which one did you get ? More pics !
> 
> Nice touch the serial birthdate number


That's the Jack Heuer 80th Birthday Carrera.


----------



## Tag Carrera Wearer

Just picked up my Carrera day/date Monaco Grand Prix limited edition, absolutly love it!


----------



## nles

My current iPhone wallpaper, my beloved heuer

View attachment 1010617


----------



## Chrissej

Now to me


----------



## Urbandit

TAG Heuer Carrera Limited Edition Tachymeter Fangio CV201c.BA0786


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

Mine will be here this week, same piece and cannot wait!!



Chrissej said:


> Now to me


----------



## D4VPC

This is my Mclaren 50, only 50 made to commemorate McLarens 50th Anniversary. Alledgedly only 7 were made public, the others having been issued to various Mclaren bosses and drivers. After speaking to Mclaren they confirmed that 'Ron Dennis, Martin, Jenson and Sergio all wore one at the Italian GP weekend - and it would be highly unlikely they were returned'

I'm in two minds about it at the moment as there are other watches I prefer, but the rarity of it is swaying me not to sell.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Chief F1 Fan said:


> Mine will be here this week, same piece and cannot wait!!


In another thread you indicate its the calibere 17. This one is the Calibre 12. Are you sure which one you are getting?


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

Yeah, the one pictured on my wrist


----------



## Black5

At 4000 pieces, not so limited, but given that the Calibre 16 is nearing the end, I thought it was time to grab one before they finish up.


----------



## AnotherMutley

Hey Cowboy Bebop, nice collection, can I ask what make the bracelet's are on your Monaco's and Silverstone?

Thanks



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Wow... let me show my collection enjoy... not pictured (limited run Monaco 24 PVD and Carrera Day-Date Titanium; not pictured because they're not individually numbered...)


----------



## 92hatchattack

Crappy pic, but im too lazy to set up my other camera.


----------



## apearso

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Wow... let me show my collection enjoy... not pictured (limited run Monaco 24 PVD and Carrera Day-Date Titanium; not pictured because they're not individually numbered...)


The stopwatch is incredible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theesimonsez

It says Limited Edition on the case back, so...

I'm in!!!

Lucky 7's


----------



## alexandretf

Here is mine 6000 Senna's 1994 LE. Only 1000 units of this size were issued (WH1214), and in fact, the only LE that Ayrton Senna was really involved on the development!


----------



## watch_rookie

Sorry was probably repeating as this watch has appeared before in this thread
But here's my Fangio (not quite) limited edition of 4000 with anthracite dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajk76

Here's my LE, the unofficial CAP2113.FT6028 limited to 1 (currently I guess? unless one of the other 499 owners decide to stick a divers strap onto it). So much more comfortable than the standard bracelet for me, and the beach ball smell is a bonus


----------



## Black5

Thought I would try a different band. The leather breathes and feels better than the rubber to wear on a daily basis.


----------



## jbhoo

My Goodwood Festival of Speed LE 80/250


----------



## rrustria9

Hi guys i just bought my JH80 LE and just joined the forum...

Here is my timepiece...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJS

Congrats & Welcome

The JH80th is one of my favourite pieces, need to say though if purchased from AD they gave you the wrong box.

Cheers
PJS


----------



## imagwai

^ well spotted - you're correct


----------



## rrustria9

Is it supposed to have a wooden box?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJS

Yes as shown in picture I posted should also have Heuer logo.


----------



## rrustria9

I see. Tnx for the info. I will certainly go back to my AD and ask for the wooden box.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrustria9

I talked to my AD and was told that they will call me within 24-48 hours for the box replacement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwpilot

My Monaco.


----------



## tonycoupe

OK Here's my 43mm Monaco Grand prix Day/Date Carrera with Slate grey face...stainless bracelet strap rather than the black rubber "tyre tread" strap that seems more common. 4000 pcs (not sure if this is of each variant of this model in total of the Monaco Grand Prix version of the






32mm Calibre 16 Day / Date.


----------



## rrustria9

Just an update my AD called me yesterday and today i went there to get my wooden box...










...all good now.

Cheers to my AD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJS

Great news, rrustria9

Cheers
PJS


----------



## Johnny_B

Do ADIS watches count? If so, I'm in.


----------



## Gregarooni

Here is my Grand Carrera Calibre 17RS LE 1/250 with carbon fibre effect face










Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk

TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS LE 1/250
TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 8 RS GMT Grande Date
TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16
Breitling Superocean Steelfish


----------



## watch_rookie

tonycoupe said:


> OK Here's my 43mm Monaco Grand prix Day/Date Carrera with Slate grey face...stainless bracelet strap rather than the black rubber "tyre tread" strap that seems more common. 4000 pcs (not sure if this is of each variant of this model in total of the Monaco Grand Prix version of the
> View attachment 1362293
> 32mm Calibre 16 Day / Date.


Was it 11:13 pm you took the photo? Looks like your day window is turning but date is still not about to turn yet... Is that normal?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

NORMAL FOR 7750


----------



## matryxsi

kenyakirk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently joined the website and thought I'd post here.
> 
> See photos below of my two Limited Edition Tag Carreras.
> 
> Abu Dhabi Grand Prix 2010 Limited Edition, one of 200 made.
> 
> View attachment 961618
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hey man, great watches. Could you just tell me which strap do you have on that Calibre S? Is it genuine? Could you tell me the model number of the strap and the deployment?


----------



## AM5IDAS

Hi guys! What you think of my Carrera Monaco Grand Prix?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogan

Can someone post a Silverstone being worn?

Thanks


----------



## theesimonsez

Can someone post a Silverstone being worn?

Here you go!!

Let me google that for you


----------



## dogan

theesimonsez said:


> Can someone post a Silverstone being worn?
> 
> Here you go!!
> 
> Let me google that for you


Well - I appreciate the help, I of course did search for that before, i just figured I can get a better look from someone who owns it -


----------



## AM5IDAS

AM5IDAS said:


> Hi guys! What you think of my Carrera Monaco Grand Prix?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry forgot to mention... This is the limited edition Monaco Grand Prix! Only 3000 pieces made! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

that gator strap works with the watch perfectly....


PJS said:


> Added image for you CSC.
> 
> Nice to see a fellow Scot !
> Cheers
> PJS


----------



## cfw

Heres mine a Mclaren Kirium and a Re Heuer Monaco CS2111









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick168

Here my first ever Tag watch really like it, just the right size for my liking. Is Rangiroa. don't see these often even on web i can barely find any info. But my watch shop checked is genuine and it passed the pressure test. Next i will get a polish service to make it look new again.


----------



## Terry_fox

Monaco heritage and tribute to the 1133G from 1970.

I can t afford the original one from the 70's. This re-issue does the job though.


----------



## Kurai

I was lucky enough to get my hands on one of these a few days ago 
this is the Mclaren MP4-12C limited edition watch


----------



## nox

Awesome watch!



Kurai said:


> I was lucky enough to get my hands on one of these a few days ago
> this is the Mclaren MP4-12C limited edition watch
> View attachment 1509619


----------



## whitestardan

Kurai said:


> I was lucky enough to get my hands on one of these a few days ago
> this is the Mclaren MP4-12C limited edition watch


How much did that set you back? Didn't you have to by a 12C in order to buy one?


----------



## Kurai

whitestardan said:


> How much did that set you back? Didn't you have to by a 12C in order to buy one?


I got it from the official Tag Heuer boutique here in sydney for around 12.8.
But then I'll be claiming tax return later, so not too bad of a deal I guess....
And I think tag got some to sell aswell beside Mclaren?


----------



## startToday

Hello guys.
First of all, sorry for my bad English.

Then...
I saw a TAG Heuer model on the Internet with this name: TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Mercedes Benz SLS Limited Edition. This model :










The problem is I can't find this model in original TAG models.
Does TAG have this model ? or what ?


----------



## whitestardan

It looks like a Mikrograph concept, but the only thing I can find online are Quartz "Homages" complete with ticking second hands. I know there was a Monaco Mikrograph with the same dial layout, but I don't remember seeing a SLS version.


----------



## RVH

My MP4-12C says hello:


----------



## Kurai

RVH said:


> My MP4-12C says hello:


Why, hello there!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EKV

Most recent purchase JHLE, love the classic look of this one.


----------



## imagwai

Nice. Did you buy that off the forums? There was one in the for sale section recently.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## EKV

imagwai said:


> Nice. Did you buy that off the forums? There was one in the for sale section recently.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Not from the Forums, from Bonhams


----------



## Johnny_B

Monza Calibre 36.


----------



## whitestardan

I can join with my Carrera 300SLR:


----------



## marcusjchid

Johnny_B said:


> Do ADIS watches count? If so, I'm in.


Hi, I have just bought one of these, it is en route from the US, do you know how many were made, is it 1,860 like some of the other Monaco calibre 11s ?


----------



## tcpx

My first TAG. Aquaracer 500m "Divers Edition" (with the diver down flag) b-)


----------



## Johnny_B

marcusjchid said:


> Hi, I have just bought one of these, it is en route from the US, do you know how many were made, is it 1,860 like some of the other Monaco calibre 11s ?


Not certain how many were made, but it was a limited run. Two versions were produced. First run was for TH boutiques only and had square (instead of round) hands for the chronograph's small hands. Second run has the rounded small hands like my picture above.


----------



## awl168

Hi. I just joined WatchUSeek and ran across this LE Club thread. I wanted to share my sole TAG Heuer watch - a Grand Carrera Singapore Grand Prix Limited Edition.

































I found the following description for it:

In celebration of the Singapore Night Race, TAG Heuer creates a commemorative limited edition Grand Carrera for Singapore launched in September [2008]. 150 pieces worldwide, exclusively available in Singapore only. In line with the unique night race format, this special Grand Carrera will be developed specially for Singapore, available only in a limited edition of an all-black bezel, dial and indexes to signify the night race.​
Excuse the lame watermarking. I've had several instances where others took my pics and passed it off as their own. I'm just trying to make it harder for them to do so. ;-)

The watch has pretty much just sat in the safe. I've only worn it a handful of times. But each time I've worn it, I've had people comment on the all-black bezel and that they've never seen that on a TAG Heuer.


----------



## whitter45

Some great Watches here

New arrival I brought home from America

brand new and limited to 1860

DSC_8144 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

DSC_8145 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

DSC_8150 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

DSC_8152 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## factoryphil

Hi all, new to the forum and new to Tag Heuer, 
lots of beautiful watches on here. 
I spotted this model a while ago, it's a limited edition of 300, I couldn't resist it, I haven't seen another the same on here..... hope it qualifies for the limited edition club,


----------



## Wotton1981

Limited to 250, black carbon fibre effect dial face & red stitching strap.


----------



## sculder

'98 Monaco CS2111 LE


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Waiting for metro 



Tx 


Roberto


----------



## Toccas

Stunning !!!!


----------



## cfw

sculder said:


> '98 Monaco CS2111 LE


Nice mine says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jokr82

Here!

Brasil Limited Edition! To 300!!


----------



## marcusjchid

Johnny_B said:


> Not certain how many were made, but it was a limited run. Two versions were produced. First run was for TH boutiques only and had square (instead of round) hands for the chronograph's small hands. Second run has the rounded small hands like my picture above.


Many thanks, apologies just seen this, mine is like yours.

Just bought a Fume Silverstone, beautiful !


----------



## jdp1962

This is my limited edition TAG Heuer Link, one of 2004 made in 2004 to commemorate the 10th annivarsary of Ayrton Senna's passing:


----------



## Soccergod

Just picked this up. Grand Carrera Limited Edition to 100 pieces. Rose gold and titanium.

What do you all think?


----------



## sniper66

i love this ....my all time favourite


----------



## sniper66

rrustria9 said:


> Hi guys i just bought my JH80 LE and just joined the forum...
> 
> Here is my timepiece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i meant this....


----------



## sniper66

i very much like the new calibre 6 carrera in blue ....anyone have any pics of it on?


----------



## dmbrak

Hey all! Just joined the forum. Been a longtime reader. Thought I would post my Limited Edition Rugby Rose Aquaracer. Purchased in May of 2013 when we were in England.


----------



## Orandy

I just bought a limited edition tag Monaco 24 calibre 36. I hope I got a good deal as I paid $6,500 for a new on with tags. Here's a pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbeik

My preferred Carrera


----------



## ncboiler

Tiger Woods #4100/5500

Used to be my daily watch but I haven't worn it much since getting the Calibre S


----------



## elbeik

Alongside the 300SLR, another SLR and a Monaco Grand Prix.


----------



## Black5

Monaco Grand Prix

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## elbeik

Black5 said:


> Monaco Grand Prix
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


I sometime alternate the rubber strap with a grey alligator from TH


----------



## MrMonaco

My 2009 Monaco 40th CAW211A number three hundred and odd out of 1000.

Cant say im best pleased at the release of the CAW211P but hey ho.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Here is my application to join the Limited Editions Club 









...a Calibre 1887 300 SLR getting its first full wear today.


----------



## enricodepaoli

elbeik said:


> Alongside the 300SLR, another SLR and a Monaco Grand Prix.
> 
> View attachment 5521641
> View attachment 5521649


Mercedes-Benz and Tag Heuer go well together


----------



## Pablo Ibargoyen

Heuer SLR 300 Carrera 1887










Enviado desde mi SM-G928F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Here's my 300 SLR with the alternative strap I have bought for it (to preserve the original from further degradation):









It came with a pin buckle but i have subsequently decided to order a single fold deployant clasp.


----------



## DrMizzou

I'll add mine....


----------



## Pgodin

you picked it up, took the pic, gave it back, left the store?

haha 

No doubt one the most amazing Tag out there


----------



## Orange_GT3

I've added another Limited Edition to my collection - Monaco Calibre 12 ACM (CAW211K).









(Please excuse the terrible photo. There isn't a giant red stripe down the middle of the watch.)


----------



## elbeik

I've recently acquired a Carrera SpaceX, NOS. Proudly wearing a heuerville strap.


----------



## Jpstepancic

elbeik said:


> I've recently acquired a Carrera SpaceX, NOS. Proudly wearing a heuerville strap.
> View attachment 6539162


I saw this one last night. Heuerville posted this one on their instagram. Look stunning!


----------



## enricodepaoli

elbeik said:


> I've recently acquired a Carrera SpaceX, NOS. Proudly wearing a heuerville strap.
> View attachment 6539162


Amazing watch with a very cool strap. I could use that strap on my black Monaco!


----------



## Jpstepancic

I. Am. Absolutely. In. Love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenL

Hi, I'd like to submit my two limited edition watches for entry to the club.


----------



## Orange_GT3

StevenL said:


> Hi, I'd like to submit my two limited edition watches for entry to the club.


That's a slam dunk mate, especially the Calibre 17. Welcome aboard .


----------



## Pablo Ibargoyen

StevenL said:


> Hi, I'd like to submit my two limited edition watches for entry to the club.


Wow. The calibre 17 is beautiful. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G928F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elbeik

Here is a peculiar limited edition.


----------



## Orange_GT3

elbeik said:


> Here is a peculiar limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 7088082


What is peculiar about it? As far as I can see, it is a Series 2 SLR with a Calibre 17 movement..... Have I missed something?


----------



## sinda67




----------



## Orange_GT3

sinda67 said:


> View attachment 7093994


I don't think these are limited editions......


----------



## elbeik

Orange_GT3 said:


> What is peculiar about it? As far as I can see, it is a Series 2 SLR with a Calibre 17 movement..... Have I missed something?


What I meant is, it's not your usual Carrera design and shape. The design of the SLR is not similar to anything in the TH range.


----------



## Orange_GT3

elbeik said:


> What I meant is, it's not your usual Carrera design and shape. The design of the SLR is not similar to anything in the TH range.


Gotcha. Yes you are quite right. The original SLR being the most peculiar of them all. I must admit I'm not really a fan of the SLRs apart from the 300 SLR I have, but that is a Carrera .


----------



## elbeik

Joining the LE vault, as of today;


----------



## rafir

Hello guys! I'm new around. Do you like my Heuer? I really love it as it is my first!


----------



## StevenL

Very nice!


----------



## Orange_GT3

Great choice for your first (TAG) Heuer.


----------



## arcade16

Formula 1 CR7 - Ronaldo Edition


----------



## MacA

Here's mine checking in:


----------



## sooneron

#2428 / 2500


----------



## sooneron

Oops! I can't edit my posts? LOL wth?


----------



## Elsie1411

Can I join?


----------



## Jpstepancic

im in love


----------



## StevenL

Hi, Here's my latest LE Tag


----------



## Orange_GT3

Love this limited edition, which I have managed to get my hands on:


----------



## ShortOnTime3

Heuer Monza:


----------



## Jpstepancic

ShortOnTime3 said:


> Heuer Monza:


Omg its out already? Can't wait to try this on.


----------



## scottjua

I've been working for it and finally got a really good deal on a watch I've been wanting. As a Senna and Tag Heuer fan, I have been lusting after this since seeing it, and I couldn't be more happy with it. The fact that it's also titanium really scratches my titanium fetish itch too.


----------



## ShortOnTime3

Jpstepancic said:


> Omg its out already? Can't wait to try this on.


They just came out in my area about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartadmin

New to me Steve McQueen..


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Dig this..is that pvd coating


----------



## Black5

HSV Senator Signature #336
with
Tag Heuer Carrera Monaco Grand Prix #1937
[Idea stolen from @jconli - who did it much better ;-)]


----------



## Rebnats

Limited to 5000 I believe.


----------



## kcmh

Well two of them are limited


----------



## octas

Hi All,

A newbie here.
I did not see a Vodafone MacLaren Lewis Hamilton Aquaracer Calibre S. Limited to 3500.
Here is my modest addition.


----------



## Orange_GT3

A pair of 1887s...


----------



## Pablo Ibargoyen

Rebnats said:


> View attachment 9466130
> 
> 
> Limited to 5000 I believe.












Enviado desde mi SM-G928F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Pablo Ibargoyen said:


>


Love the watch . Unconvinced by the Nato though .


----------



## Pablo Ibargoyen

Orange_GT3 said:


> Love the watch . Unconvinced by the Nato though .


Just for a few days. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G928F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Neek

Only 4000 of these. I had a poster of a Porsche 917 in the Gulf livery on my wall as a kid. When I discovered this watch existed, I had to hunt one down.


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Svail

My Monza..... couldn't resist this one, #921


----------



## TomFL12

Newbie here... Can i join the club please 

'Reward watch' for completing my MRICS - My first Tag

View attachment 10361354


View attachment 10361370


View attachment 10361378


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Neek said:


> View attachment 9983026
> 
> 
> Only 4000 of these. I had a poster of a Porsche 917 in the Gulf livery on my wall as a kid. When I discovered this watch existed, I had to hunt one down.


Nice!


----------



## LACPA

This case back looks great!


----------



## LACPA

Neek said:


> View attachment 9983026
> 
> 
> Only 4000 of these. I had a poster of a Porsche 917 in the Gulf livery on my wall as a kid. When I discovered this watch existed, I had to hunt one down.


I have buddy that would go ape .... over this!


----------



## elbeik

300SLR


----------



## elbeik

300SLR

View attachment 11012354


----------



## Black5

elbeik said:


> 300SLR
> 
> View attachment 11012354


Classy photo.
Nice lighting.

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## enricodepaoli

Two quite different Limited Edition pieces for the TAG HEUER aficionado. Don't know exactly how many were made, but I know they are quite uncommon. A Pure-Link bracelet and a Formula 1 Ceramic ring.


----------



## Black5

Starting my day with coffee in an Airport lounge and a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Monaco Grand Prix on OEM rubber on the left.









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## navymonaco

Elsie1411, love it. What LE collection is this Monaco part of? I accept Monaco donations or at least an explanation as to how you owned it. Mahalo.


----------



## navymonaco

Elsie1411 said:


> Can I join?


Love the watch. I accept Monaco donations or at least an explanation as to where/how you got a hold of this green one? Thanks.


----------



## sdarren7

Hi newbie here. Can i join this club? Just gotten my first tag &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## sdarren7

Hi newbie here. Can i join this club? Just gotten my first tag 😄
View attachment 11830690


----------



## Gravlund63

Hello 
I am new to this forum and would like to join this club with my 12 year old Targa Florio limited edition


























Best regards 
Michael


----------



## KurtMan

Johnny_B said:


> Do ADIS watches count? If so, I'm in.


Mine is ADIS also, so it counts with me  but, I have no idea how many were actually produced. Let me know if anyone has figures on that...


----------



## MarkR

Nice collection!


----------



## MarkR

My favourite has always been the Gulf Monaco


----------



## ChubbyPan

Hi Guys

Finally joined the Heuer Club and the LE Club.

I have been wanting this watch for a while now and finally found it via a member here on WUS (Thanks WUS)

Its the Jack Heuer 80th Birthday Edition. It came with the bracelet but i really wanted the original leather strap. Luckily enough for me TAG in Melbourne found one remaining brand new strap and buckle in stock so i jumped all over it.

I can not express how much i love this watch now.........images:


----------



## TonyPtingle

Obvious connection


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Can I join?









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## dellemarc

Limited to 1932









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mdstoneman




----------



## ACD

I officially hate this sub-forum. One can live and die happily without even knowing that these watches exist. I was happy enough having recently purchased my dream watch, a Super Professional 1000m from the 90's. Now what? Damn it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Went with a bit of a Black and Red theme today.
Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Monaco Grand Prix LE on aftermarket leather.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## janice&fred

here's our men's size WAF111Q aquaracer factory produced for Philippine Airline pilots back around 15 years ago. 3000 pieces made. originally starting back in the 1960's Philippine Airlines issues specially produced Tudor models, then switched to Omega constellations, and the last special watches from them were these Tag Heuers. these Tags had unique case backs without the usual dive helmet engraving and are numbered. kind of a neat conversation piece :-d

sorry for the crappy pics as we snapped them on impulse.


----------



## smjakober

My new hawaii LE









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder

Joining the club with my re-issue Monaco...


----------



## djenks

Hi - I'm after some advice please, i have a Limited edition Carrera 1887 Space X that i no longer wear and looking to move on, however i have no idea what the value of this could be, owned by me from new with original box and papers. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.







Thanks
Dan


----------



## Orange_GT3

djenks said:


> Hi - I'm after some advice please, i have a Limited edition Carrera 1887 Space X that i no longer wear and looking to move on, however i have no idea what the value of this could be, owned by me from new with original box and papers. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 14544889
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


Nice piece and they don't come to market often. It seems as though owners like to keep them. Your best bet is to search completed sales on Ebay and on Chrono24.


----------



## djenks

Hi - Thanks for your reply, i've been keeping an eye on Chrono and Ebay to see what comes up but as you say very few come to market....


----------



## Orange_GT3

djenks said:


> Hi - Thanks for your reply, i've been keeping an eye on Chrono and Ebay to see what comes up but as you say very few come to market....


Despite you not wearing the watch much, I would put it away for a few months, 6 months or a year and see how you feel about it then. It is a timeless, clean design and you would probably kick yourself if you sold it and then wanted it back at a later date.


----------



## Mr Autavia

1 of 150. I just wish it got more wrist time


----------



## phillipdigbybennett

Ah my favourite, one day


----------



## Denversentinel

I think this one counts


----------



## The8lueSpirit

That is a beauty my guy. Hats off!


----------



## Josef_clock

WOw.. really nice!!


----------



## crazyotterhound

My Senna says hello


----------



## Anthony Ranalli

￼￼







































My little collection of Limited Edition.


----------



## vicky_g8

My Limited Edition Tag:
Tag Aquaracer- All Black Edition- Dan Carter Special Edition


----------



## Anthony Ranalli




----------



## spikkyboy

Great watches everybody and thanks for sharing.
Well. I dont know of this is happening. This week I got the new Monaco steel bracelet. I have been eyeing the red faced 1000 limited edition historique. 
Goldsmiths website says coming soon.
Tag website same.
Then tonight I log in for a sneaky look and the coming soon button changed to add to bag. So I did. The site has taken my payment and I have an email saying will arrive on Friday. Surely not? Will wait and see. But hey if you are after one have a look.


----------



## Donga454

My entry to the club


----------



## Russ1965

* incorrect post *


----------



## Russ1965

** Another foo-bar **


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf Edition 2020...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## neil92

Donga454 said:


> My entry to the club


This is definitely my most wanted watch at the moment. It's definitely expensive but I guess its worth what anyone is willing to pay for it. And I reckon I would be willing to pay for it...if it wasn't for work currently.


----------



## J.A.H

My Two LE/SE's


----------



## IlyaV

TAG Heuer McLaren SLR series 2 and 1:43 of McLaren SLR  a part of Link bracelet as a non-limited edition bonus


----------



## SteveU

Not sure if this is a limited, but I know there aren't too many of these around. Early 80's Sprirotechnique on a Tag strap.


----------



## Anthony Ranalli

Latest LE. 160th Anniversary Edition Carrera


----------



## Darth Tater

Double dipping in photo threads, but I guess why not? Relatively new to TH ownership, but mostly liking it so far.

2010 Carrera 1887, SLR 300 LE(ish out of 5000)


----------



## CerealK

WAY218B.FC6364


----------



## carlos1985

I believe mine is a Harrods LE but it doesn't have any Harrods engraving in the back as I've seen in other photos online but it is numbered 79/150 if anyone can shed any further light? A recent purchase from Cheshire Tag outlet!


----------



## Orange_GT3

carlos1985 said:


> I believe mine is a Harrods LE but it doesn't have any Harrods engraving in the back as I've seen in other photos online but it is numbered 79/150 if anyone can shed any further light? A recent purchase from Cheshire Tag outlet!


What is the reference number on the back of the case? CBExxxx?


----------



## carlos1985

Orange_GT3 said:


> What is the reference number on the back of the case? CBExxxx?


CBE2116 if the helps? Thankyou


----------



## Orange_GT3

carlos1985 said:


> CBE2116 if the helps? Thankyou


That is correct reference for the Harrods edition. I can't see any red flags from your photograph and I have never seen the watch in the metal. That said, i doubt there would be any fakes being sold by a TAG Heuer outlet and there 150 of the harrods edition produced.


----------



## carlos1985

Orange_GT3 said:


> That is correct reference for the Harrods edition. I can't see any red flags from your photograph and I have never seen the watch in the metal. That said, i doubt there would be any fakes being sold by a TAG Heuer outlet and there 150 of the harrods edition produced.


That's what I thought but it's a beautiful watch, drew me in the moment I saw it! I was just curious having seen images with 'harrods limited edition' on the back and mine just engraved with 'limited edition', there doesn't seem to be any other models with a white face either apart from siffert with the blue detailing!


----------



## Orange_GT3

carlos1985 said:


> That's what I thought but it's a beautiful watch, drew me in the moment I saw it! I was just curious having seen images with 'harrods limited edition' on the back and mine just engraved with 'limited edition', there doesn't seem to be any other models with a white face either apart from siffert with the blue detailing!


I have only seen renders of the rear of the watch. It is possible that the final design didn't have the word 'Harrods' in the engraving.

Here is one that sold on Watchfinder: Tag Heuer Autavia CBE2116.FC8246 - the photograph of the rear seems to match yours.


----------



## carlos1985

Orange_GT3 said:


> I have only seen renders of the rear of the watch. It is possible that the final design didn't have the word 'Harrods' in the engraving.
> 
> Here is one that sold on Watchfinder: Tag Heuer Autavia CBE2116.FC8246 - the photograph of the rear seems to match yours.


Aha that makes sense! Tbf I prefer the watch as it is but thanks again, I was just curious about the difference


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Yuuuuupp...





1 of 100. Heuer Mikrograph 100th Anniversary (from 2016), 1/100th of a second resolution, and the chronograph part of the movement operates at 100Hz!!

Have not read through the entire thread, but willing to believe this is the only one. Purchased directly from a Heuer Rep and NOS with a new warranty! Wristwatch, desk clock or chronograph for your car with the dash mount.

Great thread!


----------



## Black5

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Yuuuuupp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of 100. Heuer Mikrograph 100th Anniversary (from 2016), 1/100th of a second resolution, and the chronograph part of the movement operates at 100Hz!!
> 
> Have not read through the entire thread, but willing to believe this is the only one. Purchased directly from a Heuer Rep and NOS with a new warranty! Wristwatch, desk clock or chronograph for your car with the dash mount.
> 
> *Great thread!*


Great watch!

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## J.A.H

Denversentinel said:


> I think this one counts
> View attachment 15065383


I have this one too. Love it.
I have been told it is only 1000 made. Not confirmed though, but heard from relatively secure source..
I know only two came for sale in Norway at the AD's

How many can we find among WUS users ?


----------



## DannyGreen1

Donga454 said:


> My entry to the club
> View attachment 15544684


Fantastic timepiece, have this and the Montreal in local AD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Does Boutique only editions count?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Donga454




----------



## munizfire

I got this a little bit over 2 years ago. I don't think I ever posted it here, though. Poor watch was being photographed way outside of its comfort zone (Snowy/icy conditions as opposed to a beach in the Caribbean)

2018 Caribbean Exclusive Aquaracer


----------



## munizfire




----------



## omairp

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Carbon - release in 2018 - only 750 made in each of the 3 colorways. It has a forged carbon bezel and a carbon effect dial. I always wanted a blacked out watch like this, and this Tag really jumped out at me - my first!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Some really good pictures above!


----------



## fskywalker

omairp said:


> Tag Heuer Aquaracer Carbon - release in 2018 - only 750 made in each of the 3 colorways. It has a forged carbon bezel and a carbon effect dial. I always wanted a blacked out watch like this, and this Tag really jumped out at me - my first!
> 
> View attachment 16095621


Very nice! Looking at the yellow version but hard to find them for a reasonable price. Did you bought yours new or pre-owned ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jwernatl




----------



## jwernatl

Donga454 said:


> View attachment 16073731


Can you tell the number on that. Is gorgeous


----------



## bsdubois00

Well I joined the club with my first Tag.


----------



## Donga454

bsdubois00 said:


> Well I joined the club with my first Tag.
> View attachment 16114096


Awesome 1st Tag!!! Welcome


----------



## Donga454

jwernatl said:


> Can you tell the number on that. Is gorgeous


CBE2111 - I realllllllly like this watch!


----------



## cykrops

Not mine, but my brother's new watch definitely caught my eye. According to him, they don't make one until you order it. United States Coast Guard Academy Aquaracer TT


----------



## KCMwatches

Bought this from a customer a couple of weeks back.

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 - Hong Kong Edition
250 produced, exclusively released in Asia and I’ve been lucky enough to come across it.

What do you think? Keep or sell?


----------



## Orange_GT3

Looks nice and I like Hong Kong but I probably wouldn't keep it. Besides, it's more important what you think of it.


----------



## Can1860

Finally pull the trigger for this...


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

KCMwatches said:


> Bought this from a customer a couple of weeks back.
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 - Hong Kong Edition
> 250 produced, exclusively released in Asia and I’ve been lucky enough to come across it.
> 
> What do you think? Keep or sell?
> 
> View attachment 16229442
> View attachment 16229443


Sell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejetan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky555




----------



## German Tony

Link Senna 2002


----------



## C.V.

Donga454 said:


> My entry to the club
> View attachment 15544684


Lovely. I managed to snag the last one in the UK from a TG boutique.


----------



## Donga454

C.V. said:


> Lovely. I managed to snag the last one in the UK from a TG boutique.


Congratulations, its a great watch!


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Jay McQueen




----------



## rushman

TAG Aquaracer tribute to reference 844

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Took a long time, but I eventually got there. 300 piece Japanese limited edition with blue dial.... no really, blue dial - limited edition. Go figure.


----------



## sharpq

Jack’s 85th LE


----------



## watch.vana

Can I play too?


----------



## dalstott




----------



## FiveHundy




----------



## bjh997917

FiveHundy said:


> View attachment 17018382


Really like this, super rare version. Odd question, does if have a black clssp


----------



## bjh997917

Olyeller68 said:


> When was it ever a question of need?


Love this version of the Monaco, not seen much in the way of PR around this one, what is the consensus


----------

